# Is this lutino cinnamon



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Just wondering if this lutino male is also cinnamon? He looks like he has a pale wash over his wings where the grey should be...


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I see some cinnamon in there


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I was afraid to say anything, pearl can cause that color too after the male moults.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

He just bred with a cinnamon pearl pied hen who is possibly split to white face.. Their first chick hatched yesterday out of 5 fertile eggs... Lousy pic but do these eyes look red or plum? ....


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brightened pic


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry about the back to backs, ipad will only let me post 1 pic at a time... Here is a decent pic but can't really see the eyes...


----------



## karmagami (Dec 5, 2014)

I see a pretty bird!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Calitiels, Darkell777I didn't know that, where he comes from they also breed pearls... Thank you Karmagami


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

The chick appears to be cinnamon or split cinnamon. Also split whiteface, for more info you will have to let him grow.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

How can you tell he is split whiteface?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You can tell by the down coloring


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

The color of the fluff when they hatch out is controlled by the white face genes. When the fluff is white, it is white face, when faded yellow pastelface, split white face, split pastelface, yellow cheek, or other facial mutation (split white face is most common). When deep yellow, no facial mutation.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> You can tell by the down coloring





Darkel777 said:


> The color of the fluff when they hatch out is controlled by the white face genes. When the fluff is white, it is white face, when faded yellow pastelface, split white face, split pastelface, yellow cheek, or other facial mutation (split white face is most common). When deep yellow, no facial mutation.


And this chick is faded yellow?? Looks pretty bright yellow to me but I have never seen a tiel chick before.
Thanks guys this is quite fascinating!
No flash in this pic...


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I suppose "faded yellow" is ambiguous description. I could describe it better saying its yellow faded to white.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I just don't have any other chick to compare it to so its hard to see the difference...lol but I will be searching tiel chicks now and looking thanks again.

Just googled about chick down color and found this page with a nice pic of the different colors of down, now I can see it... http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/cockatiel-genetics-101.html Very cool, thank you for the info!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Got another chick today.. Is this ones whiteface??


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------

